# Taking baby steps...



## deanbert74

I have been married 10 1/2 yrs, we have been together almost 13yrs. In November my husband out of the blue tells me he loves me but isn't in love with me anymore and is moving on with his life.

We have had alot of issue over the years, family interference, money issues, a special needs child, my son from a previous relationship, and so on. I just never listened to what he was saying when he was trying to tell me how unhappy he was. I would band-aid the problems, and eventually they would go right back to the way they were, or worse. I was very selfish, unsupportive, and didn't care about his feelings or needs. I was so caught up in the day to day stuff that I allowed my marriage to deteriorate. 

I asked him to give me time to make the changes that I knew I needed to make with myself to save our marriage. He has allowed me the time to prove to him I am serious about making this work and it's been almost 4 months now. We are talking again, we are spending time as a family, we are haven't had a fight at all. We have had disagreements, but I have chosen dealt with them more appropriately avoiding the big fights.

My son is so much happier now too with out all the tension in the house. I know that our marriage didn't break over night, nor will it fix overnight, so we are taking babysteps right now.

We are sleeping separate, and trying to get back the romantic part of out relationship which is very hard for me to deal with. Im trying not to be pushy and give him the space he needs to hopefully fall back in love with me.

Right now I feel we have beat the odds, we are on the right track to building a stronger marriage that I hope will last.


----------



## Philly8

I wish you the best of luck. I am in the same position with my wife right now. I would push aside the problems we were having and just hoped they'd go away on there own, or just deny that there were problems at all. After so long, she told me she was done and moved out with our 2 year old son. Honestly, I can't blame her. She gave me many chances to understand how she was feeling and i totally blew it. She has told me before that I need to shape up and fix myself before she would consider reconcilliation. We havent made as much progress as you have, in fact, she is currently "dating" someone but I am not letting that stop me from giving up hope and doing what I need to do to get her back. I am so incredibly hurt by the fact she is already dating. Whether it's a serious relationship or not, it pains me to no end to think about her with another man. Like I said, I REFUSE to give up on trying to earn her love, trust, and respect back. I care about her and our family way to much to call it quits.

Again, best of luck. Sounds like you guys are on the right track. I'm hoping and praying I can get us to the point you guys are at someday soon and keep on working.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

